

The top ten worst graphs - SanderMak
http://www.biostat.wisc.edu/~kbroman/topten_worstgraphs/

======
a_bonobo
Would be nice to have an explanation what exactly went wrong -

I can see that graph 1 is needlessly "3D" which actually obscures the
information, I can see that graphs 3 and 4 are just plain useless, and graphs
6 and 9 just hide the information by being 3D, but what's the problem with
graph 5 (except that the caption is way too long, and maybe the blackish
colouring hides the standard dev-bar)? I also can't see what's wrong with
graph 10.

~~~
Schwolop
Uh, every single one has such an explanation. It's the "discussion" link
beside each one.

~~~
a_bonobo
Ha! Didn't see that one, thought it linked to the original paper, as well,
thanks!

------
oliyoung
Needed a graph.

